# Politik: Hessischer Innenminister möchte den Begriff E-Sport "ausradieren"



## Icetii (28. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Politik: Hessischer Innenminister möchte den Begriff E-Sport "ausradieren"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Politik: Hessischer Innenminister möchte den Begriff E-Sport "ausradieren"*


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2018)

Viel Glück dabei, einen seit Jahrzehnten etablierten und international genutzten Begriff auszuradieren!


----------



## bettenlager (28. November 2018)

Da bin ich aber sowas  von dabei diesen Quatschnamen zu ändern. Wenn Counterstrike also Sport ist was ist dann Schach? Brettsport? Und was ist "Spitz pass auf?" Es gibt im englischen soooo viele Bezeichnungen die besser und treffender wären... was weiß ich "Tournament Gaming, Competition Gaming,...


----------



## Shotay3 (28. November 2018)

Wünsche auch viel Glück dabei...  ich weiß nicht wo das Problem liegt. E-Sport sollte für sich stehen, E-Sport soll und muss nichts mit Olympia am Hut haben, E-Sports ist stark genug auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen. An alten CDU Politikern sollte man sich im Bezug dessen sowieso nicht orientieren. Über die Definition Sport wurde nun schon viel gestritten, wenn Denksport wie Schach als Sport gilt, kann es der E-Sport auch. Das aber manch älterer Generation beizubringen die dazu keinen Kontakt hatte, haben wird und sich dessen verweigert auch nur annähernd sich mit dem Thema zu befassen, kann man direkt aufgeben. Wer aber auch zur Diskussion nicht bereit ist, dem braucht man auch nicht entgegenkommen. Einfach keine Beachtung schenken. In dem Sinne, viel Erfolg Herr Beuth!


----------



## Orzhov (28. November 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Viel Glück dabei, einen seit Jahrzehnten etablierten und international genutzten Begriff auszuradieren!



Mit dem ausradieren kennt man sich in Deutschland doch bestens aus.


----------



## Zybba (28. November 2018)

bettenlager schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber sowas  von dabei diesen Quatschnamen zu ändern.


Die Bezeichnung ist doch komplett wumpe.
Spontan einen lange und international genutzten Überbegriff zu ändern halte ich daher für Quatsch.

Dass die Anerkennung als Sport strittig ist, finde ich dagegen absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## weenschen (28. November 2018)

Wieder ein ewig gestriger. Spielplätze der Vereine sind tagsüber geschlossen und Turnhallen ebenso. Begriffe wie "ausradieren" gehen auch gar nicht. Vielleicht sollte der Innenminister zur Kenntnis nehmen, das die 70er Jahre vorbei sind und wir in einer globalisierten digitalen Welt leben.


----------



## MrFob (28. November 2018)

Achso, E-Sport geht gar nicht aber "Sportschiessen" ist als Begriff in Ordnung oder was? 
Einfach mal fuer 2 Pfennig mitdenken, danke.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Achso, E-Sport geht gar nicht aber "Sportschiessen" ist als Begriff in Ordnung oder was?
> Einfach mal fuer 2 Pfennig mitdenken, danke.



Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Bin selber Sportschütze und neben Sportschiessen gibt es noch eine Vielzahl anderer Schiessarten und dient in erster Linie der Differenzierung.
Außerdem ist das nur die unmaßgebliche Meinung eines Innenministers...


----------



## Alreech (28. November 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Bin selber Sportschütze und neben Sportschiessen gibt es noch eine Vielzahl anderer Schiessarten und dient in erster Linie der Differenzierung.
> Außerdem ist das nur die unmaßgebliche Meinung eines Innenministers...



Das ist aber kein richtiger Sport !
Bei einem richtigen Sport kommt man ins schwitzen ! (Spätestens dann wenn man die Gelder von Sponsoren und TV-Lizenzen zählt... einfach mal bei FIFA und IOC fragen...)


----------



## suggysug (28. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Achso, E-Sport geht gar nicht aber "Sportschiessen" ist als Begriff in Ordnung oder was?
> Einfach mal fuer 2 Pfennig mitdenken, danke.



Ich würde es eher auf den Begriff Denksport zum Vergleich beziehen.
Den wo Denksport viele Jahre völlig in Ordnung im Begriff war und nach-wie-vor ist. So lässt sich diese sturre und voreingenommene Entscheidung (so erscheint es mir), den Begriff Esport ausradieren zu wollen, mir nicht erklären.


----------



## Loosa (28. November 2018)

Ich hätte ja getippt, dass sicher 95% aller Prodi-E-Sportler weit fitter sind als Herr Beuth. Für einen Politiker scheint der aber gar nichtmal so unsportlich.


----------



## suggysug (28. November 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein richtiger Sport !
> Bei einem richtigen Sport kommt man ins schwitzen ! (Spätestens dann wenn man die Gelder von Sponsoren und TV-Lizenzen zählt... einfach mal bei FIFA und IOC fragen...)


Von schwitzen ist in der Definition Sport nicht die Rede.


> Unter dem Begriff Sport werden verschiedene Bewegungs-, Spiel- und Wettkampfformen zusammengefasst, die meist im Zusammenhang mit körperlichen Aktivitäten (aber nicht alle!) des Menschen stehen, ohne in erster Linie der Warenproduktion, kriegerischen Kampfhandlungen, dem Transport von Waren bzw. Gepäck oder der alleinigen Ortsveränderung zu dienen


Quelle:Wikipädia
Btw spricht man bei CS nicht von kriegerischer Kampfhandlung sondern sportlicher obwohl die Szenerie im Krieg ist.


----------



## MrFob (28. November 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Und was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Bin selber Sportschütze und neben Sportschiessen gibt es noch eine Vielzahl anderer Schiessarten und dient in erster Linie der Differenzierung.
> Außerdem ist das nur die unmaßgebliche Meinung eines Innenministers...



Aber das ist doch genau das gleiche beim E-Sport, der Begriff ist einfach dazu da ein organisiertes kompetitives Spielen vom "normalen" computerspielen oder Speed Runs oder was hast du sonst noch zu unterscheiden. Wieso sollte der Begriff "Sport" bei Comuterspielen ein Problem sein, aber z.B. bei so etwas wie dem schiessen nicht? Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, das schiessen ist hier ja nur ein Beispiel, es gibt auch andere Begriffe, die Sport verwenden, in einem Kontext der nicht mit klassischen Sportarten zu tun hat.
Und klar, was der Typ da erzaehlt ist natuerlich nicht sonderlich relevant im grossen und ganzen, da stimme ich dir zu aber in diesem Thread geht's hat nunmal um dieses Thema.


----------



## Malifurion (28. November 2018)

Schach ist auch ein Sport und da sitzen alle nur rum und runzeln die Stirn. Der Begriff Sport ist nunmal mit Bewegung assoziiert aber keinesfalls mit Gaming. Ein anderer Begriff wäre definitiv wünschenswert. So sehr ich es schätze junge Menschen mehr in die Turnhalle zu bringen als vor den Rechner, so wenig wird aber auch sich bemüht genau das in der Gesellschaft zu verstärken. Hauptsache Politiker machen ihren Mund auf. Klare Lösungen und Interesse zeigen, als immer alles zu kritisieren.


----------



## shaboo (28. November 2018)

Mittlerweile outet sich gefühlt täglich ein Politiker dieses Landes in führender Position - gerne jemand aus der Partei unserer Staatsratsvorsitzenden Merkel - als kompletter Schwachkopf! Kann man nicht einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat?! Sorry, aber ich bin's echt leid!


----------



## Enisra (28. November 2018)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile outet sich gefühlt täglich ein Politiker dieses Landes in führender Position - gerne jemand aus der Partei unserer Staatsratsvorsitzenden Merkel - als kompletter Schwachkopf! Kann man nicht einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat?! Sorry, aber ich bin's echt leid!



naja, dafür verfallen die nicht in Mimimi wenn denen jemand mal Kontra gibt wie gewisse andere


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein richtiger Sport !
> Bei einem richtigen Sport kommt man ins schwitzen !



Aber dann passt doch alles, RTL hat doch damals vor zig Jahren mal bei irgend einem gamescom-Bericht gesagt dass dort nur Zocker sind die *schwitzen und miefen*  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gyrMA-pu6y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. November 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein richtiger Sport !
> Bei einem richtigen Sport kommt man ins schwitzen ! (Spätestens dann wenn man die Gelder von Sponsoren und TV-Lizenzen zählt... einfach mal bei FIFA und IOC fragen...)



Na dann mach mal, feuere 100 Schuss oder auch mehr unter Wettkampfbedingungen gezielt ab, freistehend, einhändig und dann erzähl mir was über schwitzen...schon mal gemacht? Oder beim Field Target...das sind körperliche Höchstleitungen zum Teil.
Bilde dir erst dann eine Meinung, wenn du es schon mal gemacht hast.
Aber das hat mit dem Quacksalber von Innenminister schon nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (28. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch genau das gleiche beim E-Sport, der Begriff ist einfach dazu da ein organisiertes kompetitives Spielen vom "normalen" computerspielen oder Speed Runs oder was hast du sonst noch zu unterscheiden. Wieso sollte der Begriff "Sport" bei Comuterspielen ein Problem sein, aber z.B. bei so etwas wie dem schiessen nicht? Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, das schiessen ist hier ja nur ein Beispiel, es gibt auch andere Begriffe, die Sport verwenden, in einem Kontext der nicht mit klassischen Sportarten zu tun hat.
> Und klar, was der Typ da erzaehlt ist natuerlich nicht sonderlich relevant im grossen und ganzen, da stimme ich dir zu aber in diesem Thread geht's hat nunmal um dieses Thema.



Den Vergleich zwischen E-Sports und Schiessen hast du angestoßen.
Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass E-Sports kein Sport ist, aber der Vergleich zu Sportschiessen ist da auch nicht zielführend. Ein bißchen mehr, als die Maus zu bewegen, muss man da schon tun...


----------



## suggysug (28. November 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Den Vergleich zwischen E-Sports und Schiessen hast du angestoßen.
> Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass E-Sports kein Sport ist, aber der Vergleich zu Sportschiessen ist da auch nicht zielführend. Ein bißchen mehr, als die Maus zu bewegen, muss man da schon tun...



Ich denke MrFob will damit sagen das Schießen in der allgemeinen Vorstellung ebenfalls aus dem Raster fällt wie Esport dort aber hingegen kein aufriss dagegen gemacht wird.
Das dies völliger Blödsinn ist und das Sport mehr ist als Bälle zu bewegen oder Stangen zu kontrollieren (klingt grade irgendwie pervers^^) oder zu laufen bzw zu springen wollen manche Menschen einfach nicht akzeptieren.

Dabei gab es selbst in der Antike mit zb Wagenrennen Sportarten die durch's klassische Raster gefallen sind.


----------



## MrFob (28. November 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Den Vergleich zwischen E-Sports und Schiessen hast du angestoßen.
> Hab ja nicht gesagt, dass E-Sports kein Sport ist, aber der Vergleich zu Sportschiessen ist da auch nicht zielführend. Ein bißchen mehr, als die Maus zu bewegen, muss man da schon tun...



Aeh, E-Sport, also bei denen, die das wirklich durchziehen, involviert auch ein bisschen mehr als die Maus zu bewegen.


----------



## suggysug (28. November 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aeh, E-Sport, also bei denen, die das wirklich durchziehen, involviert auch ein bisschen mehr als die Maus zu bewegen.



Völlig richtig den wie bei anderen "_angesehenen_" Sportarten kommt es bei Esports auf Taktikverständis, Disziplin, Teamfähigkeit(je nach Spiel) an. Nicht nur aufs klicken und Zielen mit der Maus die so nebenbei ein gewisses können abverlangt sowie Reaktionsfähigkeit.

Und wenn ich an meine alte aktive Zeit denke wieviel ich trainiert habe, meinen Skill hochzuhalten so war das ein hoher Zeitaufwand den ich dafür aufgebracht habe, was so nebenbei in jedem Profisport normal ist.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. November 2018)

Da fällt mir dann auch nur noch *DAS* hier ein 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F3uAGhWdrxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## PANG1978 (29. November 2018)

hat der mann nicht wichtigeres zu tun, als sich über so ein holen stuss zu beuteln?! der ist falsch da wo er ist, es gibt genug richtige probleme in unserem land anzupacken und der regt sich über einen begriff auf der aussagt das man im wettstreit miteinander steht,

ob nun schachspieler sitzen und denken, oder sich andere darüber einen kopf machen ob sport etwas mit massiver körperlicher schweistreibender beschäftigung zu tun hat steht hier echt zur debatte?

was ein dummfug aber hallo, dann soll er neue worte erfinden!, sport klassen!

begriff sport: wettkampf mit körperlichem einsatz (?!)
sportklasse I - wenig körperliche bewegung
Sportklasse II - viel körperliche bewegung
Sportklasse III - massive körperliche bewegung mit schweissbildung
Sportklasse Ib - kopf anstrengender sport mit toilettengängen
Sportklasse IIa - ohne toilettengänge unter anwesender ärtzlicher aufsicht
untere klasse 26b: politiker - wird als form des sports anerkannt was sinnbildlich für "nicht erfolgreich" fürs volk steht, jedoch erfolgreich für den eigenen geldbeutel, wer am schnellsten die anderen geldsäcke überzeugt die dieten noch schneller zu erhöhen gewinnt, auch eine art wettstreit oder?

habe zuende


----------



## schokoeis (29. November 2018)

Hmm klingt als hätten die klassischen Vereine die Hosen voll das denen noch mehr Mitglieder davon laufen.


----------



## Kartamus (29. November 2018)

Gibt es in Deutschland bzw. Hessen nicht andere Probleme?  Ich muss nur aus dem Fenster schauen und sehe die Probleme sogar umherlaufen.


----------



## Batze (29. November 2018)

Nun ja, also die Wortwahl ist wohl ein wenig falsch, aber vom Sinn her hat er doch gar nicht mal so unrecht.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja, also die Wortwahl ist wohl ein wenig falsch, aber vom Sinn her hat er doch gar nicht mal so unrecht.



Warum?

Falls du die schwindende sportliche Aktivität der Jugendlichen meinst so geb ich dir nicht unrecht allerdings liegt dies in der Verantwortung des Staates die im Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern dies viel weniger fördert.
Esport deswegen in Frage zu stellen ist nur eine Vertuschung der Tatsachen bzw. von den eigenen politischen Versagens in dieser Debatte.


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Falls du die schwindende sportliche Aktivität der Jugendlichen meinst so geb ich dir nicht unrecht allerdings liegt dies in der Verantwortung des Staates die im Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern dies viel weniger fördert.
> Esport deswegen in Frage zu stellen ist nur eine Vertuschung der Tatsachen bzw. von den eigenen politischen Versagens in dieser Debatte.



Was hat unsere Regierung damit zu tun, wenn die Jugendlichen sich zu wenig bewegen? Das ist doch eher Sache der Eltern, bzw. der Jugendlichen selber.


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Ich bin zwar auch der Meinung, dass E-Sport kein Sport ist, zumindest so wie ich Sport "klassisch" interpretiere, aber deswegen heißt es eben auch E-Sport und eben nicht "nur" Sport.

Klar könnte man es jetzt auch E-Gaming nennen. Das beschreibt das die Sache sogar wirklich besser. Die Dringlichkeit deswegen einen bereits etablierten Begriff zu ersetzen sehe ich hier aber einfach nicht und halte die Aussage "ausradieren" deswegen für ziemlich überzogen. 

Da müsste man noch ganz andere Sachen umbenennen.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was hat unsere Regierung damit zu tun, wenn die Jugendlichen sich zu wenig bewegen? Das ist doch eher Sache der Eltern, bzw. der Jugendlichen selber.



Viel, Sport hat in Deutschland nicht den selben stellenwert. Grade finanziell mit zunehmend steigenden Kosten sowie geringen Zukunftsperspektiven pfeifen die Vereine aus dem letzten Loch. Die einzige Ausnahme is hier der Fussball (und auch da kann Deutschland mit ausnahme von Dortmund und Bayern kaum mit dem Ausland finanziell mithalten). Aber schau mal was Athleten verdienen und dann Vergleich das mal mit dem Ausland. Die Perspektive den Weg für Sport sinngemäß und logisch einzuschlagen ist gestört.
In diesem Fall liegen die Prioritäten nicht (nur) bei den Jugendlichen oder Eltern sondern eben auch bei der Politik.

Es würde sich auch nichts an dieser Lage ändern wenn sie jetzt den Namen Esports verbieten und es Egaming nennen. Aber von den Tatsachen würde dann mal wieder schön abgelenkt.
Wer wirklich glaubt das nach einer "Namensänderung" die Jugend sportlich aktiver wird, ist ganz schön naiv.


----------



## Kellykiller (29. November 2018)

Er sagt ja im original  "Mir ist noch nicht klar, wie Bewegen aus [sic!] Daumen und Zeigefinger Sport sein soll, auch wenn sich auf [dem] Bildschirm was bewegt.". Bedeutet also "Mir ist nicht klar / Ich habe keine Ahnung = Meine gebildete Meinung von dem ich keine Ahnung habe ist richtig" ?


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Es würde sich auch nichts an dieser Lage ändern wenn sie jetzt den Namen Esports verbieten und es Egaming nennen. Aber von den Tatsachen würde dann mal wieder schön abgelenkt.
> Wer wirklich glaubt das nach einer "Namensänderung" die Jugend sportlich aktiver wird, ist ganz schön naiv.


Würde es nicht, das ist richtig.
Die Begründung, dass das mangelnde Interesse der Jugendlichen am Sport an fehlenden Perspektiven oder unzureichender Förderung liegt, stimmt aber auch nicht. Ich hab früher niemanden gesehen, der mit dem Taschenrechner auf dem Bolzplatz stand, um sich auszurechnen, wie viel Kasse er später damit macht. In erster Linie geht es darum, was den Jugendlichen mehr Spaß macht, da kann auch die Politik schwer was bewegen.
Die Aussichten im E-Sport sind auch nicht rosiger und die Förderungen bestimmt auch nicht besser als beim "normalen" Sport, das steigende bzw. sinkende Interesse an den Beiden kommt schon woanders her, da muss man mal nicht zur Politik schauen.


----------



## Austrogamer (29. November 2018)

Dabei wird's wohl nicht zuletzt darum gehen, daß die Anerkennung als Sport gemäß irgendeiner Definition einem Spiel bzw. einer Betätigung den Zugang zu Förderungstöpfen verschafft, also Geldmittel, so sie nicht aufgestockt werden, auf mehr Förderungsnehmer aufgeteilt würden. Und das wird sicherlich den traditionellen Sportarten bzw. -Vereinen nicht passen.

Zur Sache selbst ist eh egal, wie es genannt wird. Der Rubel rollt und es gibt Zuschauerzahlen und Preisgelder, von denen die meisten Sportarten nur träumen können. Im übrigen ist E-Sport schon in mehreren Ländern als solcher anerkannt worden.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Würde es nicht, das ist richtig.
> Die Begründung, dass das mangelnde Interesse der Jugendlichen am Sport an fehlenden Perspektiven oder unzureichender Förderung liegt, stimmt aber auch nicht. Ich hab früher niemanden gesehen, der mit dem Taschenrechner auf dem Bolzplatz stand, um sich auszurechnen, wie viel Kasse er später damit macht. In erster Linie geht es darum, was den Jugendlichen mehr Spaß macht, da kann auch die Politik schwer was bewegen.
> Die Aussichten im E-Sport sind auch nicht rosiger und die Förderungen bestimmt auch nicht besser als beim "normalen" Sport, das steigende bzw. sinkende Interesse an den Beiden kommt schon woanders her, da muss man mal nicht zur Politik schauen.



Olympische Spiele: "Ein Olympiasieger bekommt 20.000 Euro, ein Dschungelkönig 150.000" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Einer von vielen Artikeln die meine Kernaussage stützt.


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Viel, Sport hat in Deutschland nicht den selben stellenwert. Grade finanziell mit zunehmend steigenden Kosten sowie geringen Zukunftsperspektiven pfeifen die Vereine aus dem letzten Loch. Die einzige Ausnahme is hier der Fussball (und auch da kann Deutschland mit ausnahme von Dortmund und Bayern kaum mit dem Ausland finanziell mithalten). Aber schau mal was Athleten verdienen und dann Vergleich das mal mit dem Ausland. Die Perspektive den Weg für Sport sinngemäß und logisch einzuschlagen ist gestört.
> In diesem Fall liegen die Prioritäten nicht (nur) bei den Jugendlichen oder Eltern sondern eben auch bei der Politik.
> 
> Es würde sich auch nichts an dieser Lage ändern wenn sie jetzt den Namen Esports verbieten und es Egaming nennen. Aber von den Tatsachen würde dann mal wieder schön abgelenkt.
> Wer wirklich glaubt das nach einer "Namensänderung" die Jugend sportlich aktiver wird, ist ganz schön naiv.



Achso dir geht es um den Nachwuchs im Profi- bzw. Berufssport.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Achso dir geht es um den Nachwuchs im Profi- bzw. Berufssport.



Auch,allerdings auch um den Jugendbereich wo durchaus viel zu wenig investiert wird. Wie ich schon sagte die Vereine pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch.
Und das kann man nicht *nur* an den schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen oder fehlenden Sponsoren begründen.


----------



## PANG1978 (29. November 2018)

absolut deiner meinung

die herren und damen Politiker sollten sich sehr freuen das es millionen jugendlicher gibt die E-Sport betreiben (!) - nicht auszumalen, würden sie dies aufgrund fehlgeleiteter politik auf den strassen praktizieren


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2018)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal, feuere 100 Schuss oder auch mehr unter Wettkampfbedingungen gezielt ab, freistehend, einhändig und dann erzähl mir was über schwitzen...schon mal gemacht? Oder beim Field Target...das sind körperliche Höchstleitungen zum Teil.
> Bilde dir erst dann eine Meinung, wenn du es schon mal gemacht hast.


 Allreechs Comment war eher Ironie, und Mr.Fob weiter oben wolle sicher eher mit dem Vergleich "Sportschießen ist ok - aber e-Sport nicht?" darauf hinaus, dass man oft von außen gar nicht merkt, wie körperlich anspruchsvoll etwas ist - das trifft auf den Schießsport zu, und auf Gaming auf hohem Niveau eben auch, was du offenbar nicht weißt wenn du einen Quatsch schreibst wie "Schießen ist mehr als ein bisschen die Maus zu bewegen", wodurch Du Gaming ja indirekt als total unanstrengend und anspruchslos darstellst  

Es gab schon mehr als genug Untersuchungen, bei denen klar wurde, dass Gamer auf Turnierniveau ähnliche Belastungen haben wie viele "richtige" Sportler. Der Puls geht enorm hoch, man braucht Konzentration, Reaktion, Koordination, gleichzeitig muss man strategisch denken, teils Dutzende Aktionen pro Minute durchführen usw., und professionelle e-Sportler trainieren schon längst auch mit Krafttraining, Joggen, Radfahren usw. eben WEIL eine körperliche Fitness ein klarer Vorteil ist.  

Wohlgemerkt eben ab einem bestimmten Niveau - beim Schießen kann man auch einfach mal die Waffe ein wenig hin und her bewegen, zielen und schießen, ohne dass es ne nennenswerte Anstrengung ist, wenn man will. Und man kann beim Gaming auch auf dem Sofa lümmeln, Call o Duty spielen und nebenbei auf dem Tablet ne Serie schauen, ohne dass man mehr Kalorien verbraucht als bei nem Spaziergang. Aber ab einem gewissen Niveau ist Gaming genau wie Schießen körperlich anstrengend, auch durch die Konzentration.

Daher kann eben bei Gaming auf einem hohen Niveau genau wie auch bei Schießen absolut von einem Sport reden, außer man definiert Sport anders, zB dass nur körperlich von außen klar sichtbar anstrengende Dinge noch "Sport" sind, zB Leichtathletik, Ballsport, Skifahren usw.  - dann müssten aber viele Sportarten nicht mehr "Sport" heißen dürfen, der Schießsport vermutlich auch.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> _Ganz viel Text..._



Wobei Sport nicht zwingend mit Kalorienverbrauch zutun hat . 

Ich würde Sport definieren als fähigkeitsbedingter Wettbewerb (mit klaren Ziel) mit/gegen andere oder sich selbst.
Da kann tatsächlich selbst Treppen steigen zum Sport werden.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland bzw. Hessen nicht andere Probleme?  Ich muss nur aus dem Fenster schauen und sehe die Probleme sogar umherlaufen.



soll heißen?



PANG1978 schrieb:


> absolut deiner meinung
> 
> die herren und damen Politiker sollten sich sehr freuen das es millionen jugendlicher gibt die E-Sport betreiben (!) - nicht auszumalen, würden sie dies aufgrund fehlgeleiteter politik auf den strassen praktizieren



e-"sportler" sind also verhinderte amokläufer, oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Auch,allerdings auch um den Jugendbereich wo durchaus viel zu wenig investiert wird. Wie ich schon sagte die Vereine pfeifen aus dem letzten Loch.
> Und das kann man nicht *nur* an den schwindenden Mitgliederzahlen oder fehlenden Sponsoren begründen.



Das Interesse fehlt einfach. Wie man das erwecken will weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ob mehr Geld da eine Lösung ist weiß ich auch nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall haben die Leute dann einfach nur am Geld interesse und der Sport rückt in den Hintergrund.


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Olympische Spiele: "Ein Olympiasieger bekommt 20.000 Euro, ein Dschungelkönig 150.000" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Einer von vielen Artikeln die meine Kernaussage stützt.


Nicht wirklich.


----------



## pcg-veteran (29. November 2018)

Ich würde E-Sport ähnlich wie Schach einordnen. E-Sport hat mit echter körperlicher Bewegung wenig zu tun, es hat lediglich den Wettkampfaspekt gemein. Leute, die am Tag 8 oder mehr Stunden an PC/Konsole für E-Sport trainieren, sollten besser noch eine echte Sportart zum Ausgleich betreiben.

Wenn es um Förderung von E-Sport geht, sollte man sich natürlich überlegen, ob der Staat dafür Gelder ausgeben soll, die eigentlich für echte Sportvereine und echte körperliche Ertüchtigung gedacht sind und dann dort eventuell fehlen. Die Förderung/Sponsoring von E-Sport wäre wohl besser weiterhin bei den großen Spiele- und Technikkonzernen aufgehoben als beim Staat.

Wenn man den inzwischen etablierten Begriff E-Sport "ausradiert", hat man natürlich das Problem, ein neues einfaches Wort für Training und Teilnahme an öffentlichen Computerspiel-Wettkämpfen zu finden. "Ausradieren" klingt zudem sehr negativ und erinnert an vergangene dunkle Zeiten. (Vielleicht kommt dann als nächstes die Forderung nach Umerziehungslager für Computerspieler.)


----------



## pcg-veteran (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wobei Sport nicht zwingend mit Kalorienverbrauch zutun hat .
> 
> Ich würde Sport definieren als fähigkeitsbedingter Wettbewerb (mit klaren Ziel) mit/gegen andere oder sich selbst.
> Da kann tatsächlich selbst Treppen steigen zum Sport werden.



Wikipedia schreibt : 


> Unter dem Begriff Sport werden verschiedene Bewegungs-, Spiel- und Wettkampfformen zusammengefasst, die meist im Zusammenhang mit körperlichen Aktivitäten des Menschen stehen, ohne in erster Linie der Warenproduktion, kriegerischen Kampfhandlungen, dem Transport von Waren bzw. Gepäck oder der alleinigen Ortsveränderung zu dienen.


und 


> Eine Sportart ist ein durch bestimmte Regeln strukturiertes Teilgebiet des Sports, ...


und 


> Unter Denksport versteht man eine mentale Disziplin, die in Form von Meisterschaften oder Wettbewerben betrieben wird.



Was den Kalorienverbrauch angeht :


> Leistung des Gehirns
> Das Gehirn ist ein sehr aktives Organ mit einem besonders hohen Energiebedarf. Es macht beim Erwachsenen etwa 2 % der Körpermasse aus, verbraucht mit etwa 20 Watt etwa 20 % des Grundumsatzes, beim Neugeborenen 50 %.


Der Begriff Kalorie ist etwas veraltet, man nimmt i.a. Joule (1 J = ca. 0,24 cal). Ein Joule ist eine Watt-Sekunde (1 J = 1 W s), womit sich dann mit obiger Angabe (Gehirn-Leistung = 20 W) auch leichter der Energieverbrauch (Arbeit) des Gehirns während eines Zeitraums berechnen läßt.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationales_Einheitensystem#Abgeleitete_SI-Einheiten_mit_besonderem_Namen


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das Interesse fehlt einfach. Wie man das erwecken will weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ob mehr Geld da eine Lösung ist weiß ich auch nicht. Im schlimmsten Fall haben die Leute dann einfach nur am Geld interesse und der Sport rückt in den Hintergrund.



Fördermittel sind mehr als ein Lohn oder Finanzielle Prämie für den Sportler.
Ein anderes Beispiel diesmal aus meiner Ortschaft:
Hier wurde zb ein von Kindern umd Jugendliche recht gut besuchter Bolzplatz mit Tor, Tischtennistische usw. für ein Altersheim entfernt.
Es wurde nach 2 Jahre  immer noch kein Ersatzplatz gestellt noch frage n sich viele warum die kein anderen Platz gewählt haben für das Altersheim.

Von Förderung kann man da nicht sprechen.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wikipedia schreibt :
> 
> und
> 
> und



Ehm ja danke^^ weiß ich hab ich einige Zeilen davor selber zitiert.
(auch über Denk-Sport und auch über Sport an sich)
Hätte auch Motorsport nehmen können das ebenfalls unter dem Raster des klassischen Sports fällt. 

Ich habe nur mal in dem von dir zitierten Text meine persönliche Meinung vertreten.
(Sonst hätte ich es anders formuliert als mit "*Ich würde* so-und-so")

@all
Zudem finde ich es interessant in welche Kerbe das Thema schlägt wärend  ich den Politiker kritisiert habe das der Staat sich mehr um die Förderung von Sport kümmern sollte statt irgendwelche Namen sinnfrei zu ändern. Sind wir schon bei irgendwelchem Förderungen für Esport... Häää????

Um auf dieses Zitat zu kommen....


suggysug schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Falls du die schwindende sportliche Aktivität der Jugendlichen meinst so geb ich dir nicht unrecht allerdings liegt dies in der Verantwortung des Staates die im Verhältnis zu anderen Ländern dies viel weniger fördert.
> Esport deswegen in Frage zu stellen ist nur eine Vertuschung der Tatsachen bzw. von den eigenen politischen Versagens in dieser Debatte.


So nebenbei, ich widerspreche nicht das Eltern und Jugendliche fein raus sind, aber ich schreibe eben auch die Defizite auf die ich politisch falsch sehe.
Und da immer solche Sätzte wie "die Jugend kommt nie raus" auftauchen dürfen gerne diese vor allem politischen Schreier durchaus sich an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.


Es zeigt, dass in Deutschland wenig Anreiz besteht eine Sportart professionell zu betreiben, weil man ohnehin nicht von leben kann und das als Hobby neben einem Job betreibt, jedenfalls bei vielen Sportarten abseits von Fußball oder Tennis. Viele andere Länder bieten da erheblich bessere Konditionen der Sportförderung bei Talenten, etwa Stipendien. 



pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wikipedia schreibt :
> 
> und
> 
> und


Naja, Wikipedia legt keine Definitionen fest ... die schreiben nur das, was der entsprechende Autor glaubt eine allgemeingültige Definition sein könnte. 
Z.B. ist der Teil mit den "kriegerischen Kampfhandlungen" völliger Käse. Bis vor knapp über 100 Jahren etwa wurde Krieg auch oft nach "Gentleman-Regeln" geführt und Kampfsport, Boxen sowie alles was mit "Schießen" zu tun hat stammt letztlich aus Jagd, Kampf und Krieg. Selbst Hürdenlauf oder Dauerlauf haben für einen Soldaten Bedeutung und bis auf Gruppensportarten zum allgemeinen Vergnügen haben viele Sportarten ihre Ursprünge im (Training) für Krieger und Soldaten.


----------



## quentinharlech (29. November 2018)

Joar, dann gehen wir mal wieder international in den Rückwärtsgang... wie so oft...


----------



## Orzhov (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Fördermittel sind mehr als ein Lohn oder Finanzielle Prämie für den Sportler.
> Ein anderes Beispiel diesmal aus meiner Ortschaft:
> Hier wurde zb ein von Kindern umd Jugendliche recht gut besuchter Bolzplatz mit Tor, Tischtennistische usw. für ein Altersheim entfernt.
> Es wurde nach 2 Jahre  immer noch kein Ersatzplatz gestellt noch frage n sich viele warum die kein anderen Platz gewählt haben für das Altersheim.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu, aber ich weiß nicht ob diese offenen Anlagen nicht Sache des Ortes ist.


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es zeigt, dass in Deutschland wenig Anreiz besteht eine Sportart professionell zu betreiben, weil man ohnehin nicht von leben kann und das als Hobby neben einem Job betreibt, jedenfalls bei vielen Sportarten abseits von Fußball oder Tennis. Viele andere Länder bieten da erheblich bessere Konditionen der Sportförderung bei Talenten, etwa Stipendien.


Ein Privatsender ist bereit B-C-D...-Promis 150000€ fürs Insektenmampfen zu bezahlen, schön. Das hat weder mit Sport noch mit E-Sport irgendetwas zu tun, wenn sich niemand findet, der einem Olympiasieger soviel Zahlen will.
Davon abgesehen, bin ich generell nicht der Meinung, dass man seitens der Politik Anreize schaffen müsste, Sportarten professionell zu betreiben und um einen Politiker geht es hier ja.
Vereins- und Kommunen-Förderung damit die entsprechende Infrastruktur vorhanden ist, ist eine andere Geschichte. 
Da hat Sport im Vergleich zum E-Sport eben wirklich den Nachteil, dass nicht für jeden alles so einfach zugänglich ist.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Ein Privatsender ist bereit B-C-D...-Promis 150000€ fürs Insektenmampfen zu bezahlen, schön. Das hat weder mit Sport noch mit E-Sport irgendetwas zu tun, wenn sich niemand findet, der einem Olympiasieger soviel Zahlen will.
> .



Ehm, hast du überhaupt den Inhalt gelesen oder war bei der Überschrift schluss -.-" ..... den der *Sportler* der sich da beschwert hat ein bisschen mehr geschrieben als den bloßen Vergleich zu B-C-D Promilöhne über den dieser Artikel geht...


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Den hab ich schon vor zwei Jahren gelesen, fand ich damals schon nicht so gut. Das ändert aber nichts an meiner Argumentation, oder ich stehe gerade auf der Leitung.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Ich würde E-Sport ähnlich wie Schach einordnen. E-Sport hat mit echter körperlicher Bewegung wenig zu tun


 Du spielst also per Gedanken, oder wie? ^^   Wie ich schon schrieb: eSport auf hohem Niveau hat ähnliche Belastungen wie manch ein "richtiger" Sport, vor allem wenn es um ein Turnier geht, das den ganzen Tag oder gar mehrere Tage dauert. Das eine sportliche Leistung, wenn man da bei den besseren mitspielen kann. Das hat auch NULL mit Leuten zu tun, die als Hobby jeden Abend ein paar Stunden "zocken". 




> Leute, die am Tag 8 oder mehr Stunden an PC/Konsole für E-Sport trainieren, sollten besser noch eine echte Sportart zum Ausgleich betreiben.


 Exakt DAS machen ja eSportler, auch das hatte ich bereits geschrieben. Die sitzen nicht 8h am PC oder der Konsole. Jedenfalls inzwischen. Das hat auch ne Weile gedauert, bis die Teams die Wichtigkeit von Fitnesstraining und guter Ernährung usw, erkannt haben. Profi-Fußballer haben früher auch gesoffen, geraucht und sich vor dem Spiel nen Schweinebraten mit Knödeln reingezogen bevor man auf den Trichter kam, dass das vlt nicht optimal ist...  

Natürlich ist eSport kein "klassischer" Sport - das war zB Formel 1 bzw Rennsport zuerst für viele auch nicht, da haben früher auch viele gesagt, dass das nur verwöhnte Bonzen im Kreis rumfahren (was bis in die 80er ja teils sogar stimmte) - heutzutage würde man ohne intensives Kraft- und Fitnesstraining nach dem halben Rennen aus Erschöpfung aufgeben müssen und hätte danach dann ne Woche lang irrsinnigen Muskelkater in den Armen und im Nacken... aber die Frage, was "Sport" ist, kann sich nun mal auch durch neue Dinge erweitern.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Profi-Fußballer haben früher auch gesoffen, geraucht und sich vor dem Spiel nen Schweinebraten mit Knödeln reingezogen bevor man auf den Trichter kam, dass das vlt nicht optimal ist...



Horst Hrubesch. Der wurde Ende 70er Profi und ist dann bis Mitte 80er mit ziemlicher Wampe rumgerannt, bevor er begann dann doch ein wenig abzuspecken.


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du spielst also per Gedanken, oder wie? ^^   Wie ich schon schrieb: eSport auf hohem Niveau hat ähnliche Belastungen wie manch ein "richtiger" Sport, vor allem wenn es um ein Turnier geht, das den ganzen Tag oder gar mehrere Tage dauert. Das eine sportliche Leistung, wenn man da bei den besseren mitspielen kann. Das hat auch NULL mit Leuten zu tun, die als Hobby jeden Abend ein paar Stunden "zocken".


Natürlich ist E-Sport auch auf seine Weise anstrengend und belastend, aber es sind einfach Welten Unterschied zum "klassischen" Sport, was die körperliche Komponente angeht. 
Sich vor den PC setzen und 10 Stunden durchzocken, das kriegen viele hin, auch auf höherem Niveau. Sich ein paar Turnschuhe anziehen und dann 10 Stunden durchlaufen, das schaffen die wenigsten.
Es ist ein offensichtlicher Unterschied. Ich würde nicht den Begriff "Sport" ausweiten. Es ist E-Sport und fertig. Es gibt Gemeinsamkeiten, aber eben auch Unterschiede. Ich verstehe nicht mal, warum man Wert darauf legen sollte, dass es ein Sport sein soll.


----------



## w3stsch0 (29. November 2018)

Ach so einfach ist das, man macht aus E-Sport einfach E-Gaming und schon rennen die Kinder den Turnhallen die Türen ein !!


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist E-Sport auch auf seine Weise anstrengend und belastend, aber es sind einfach Welten Unterschied zum "klassischen" Sport, was die körperliche Komponente angeht.
> Sich vor den PC setzen und 10 Stunden durchzocken, das kriegen viele hin, auch auf höherem Niveau. Sich ein paar Turnschuhe anziehen und dann 10 Stunden durchlaufen, das schaffen die wenigsten.


Bei höchster Konzentration auf Turnierniveau? 
Hast du jemals 10 Stunden durchgezockt? Da ist am Ende nicht mehr viel mit Konzentration und Wach sein.


----------



## suggysug (29. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Bei höchster Konzentration auf Turnierniveau?
> Hast du jemals 10 Stunden durchgezockt? Da ist am Ende nicht mehr viel mit Konzentration und Wach sein.



Wie war das (?) in Wow 48 Stunden Powerleveln... ab der 12 hab ich die Entscheidung bereut^^.
In CS wäre ein Ligaspiel für mich über 60 min undenkbar gewesen.
Klar so nebenbei klappt das gut aber wenn's drauf ankommt und kleinste Fehler entscheiden dann ist sogar ein 60 minütiges Forzarennen im Solomodus  (auf schwer) anstrengend.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Wie war das in ? Wow 48 Stunden Powerleveln... ab der 12 hab ich die Entscheidung bereut^^.



Haha, hatte ich ganz am Anfang in WoW auch gelegentlich mal "nur noch dieses eine Level" (und damals hat leveln ja noch lang gedauert) und schon war die halbe Nacht rum und ich lag die letzten Stunden (nach einem Arbeitstag und dann eben etliche Stunden zocken) schon halb mit dem Kopf auf dem Keyboard.


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist E-Sport auch auf seine Weise anstrengend und belastend, aber es sind einfach Welten Unterschied zum "klassischen" Sport, was die körperliche Komponente angeht.


 das hängt davon ab, was du betrachtest. Es gab mal ne Studie, bei der sich die eSportler vom Pulsverlauf her wie Marathonläufer verhielten, was also rein vom Energieaufwand eine ähnliche Tätigkeit ist. Läufer haben zwar hohe Belastung für die Füße und Gelenke, und als Zuschauer sieht man sie dauernd in Bewegung. eSportler machen dafür viele kleine Bewegungen mit den Fingern und Händen plus eine hohe mentale Belastung.

Und ob es nun "Welten" sind oder nicht: bei vielen Sportarten ist die eine Sportarten viel "anstrengender" oder was auch immer als die andere Sportart - trotzdem ist beides dann Sport. zB ist Fußball vor auf Hobbyniveau sicher anstrengender als Curling - aber beides ist Sport. 

In meinen Augen ist Gaming auf einem Level, das die Bezeichnung eSport verdient, halt in jedem Falle auch ein Sport, genau wie viele andere Dinge, die als Sport gelten, obwohl man vielleicht nicht direkt die Belastung von Außen erkennt. Und GANZ sicher ist ein eSport-Abend für einen Profi eine viel höhere körperliche Belastung als wenn ein Normalo mal ne runde Joggen geht, was man selbstverständlich ohne Wimpernzucken als "Sport" bezeichnen würde 



> Sich vor den PC setzen und 10 Stunden durchzocken, das kriegen viele hin, auch auf höherem Niveau.


 Was heißt "viele" ? Es gibt auch "viele", die Marathon laufen - so what? ^^  Und ohne extrem viel Training hält keiner so ein Turnier durch, wenn es wirklich um eSport geht und nicht um ne Art große LAN-Party mit dem MOTTO "eSport".



> Sich ein paar Turnschuhe anziehen und dann 10 Stunden durchlaufen, das schaffen die wenigsten.


 10h laufen ist ja auch ein absoluter EXTREMsport, das ist ein daher ein dämlicher Vergleich, den du nun echt nicht als Argument bringen kannst. Mit DEM Vergleich wäre dann ja ein 100m-Lauf oder ne Partie Hobbytennis schließlich auch kein Sport...   Sport ist weit gefächert, da sind sicher manche Dinge ganz sachlich gesehen anstrengender als andere - aber man kann ja nicht nur die extremen Sportarten als Maßstab nehmen. 



> Es ist ein offensichtlicher Unterschied. Ich würde nicht den Begriff "Sport" ausweiten. Es ist E-Sport und fertig. Es gibt Gemeinsamkeiten, aber eben auch Unterschiede. Ich verstehe nicht mal, warum man Wert darauf legen sollte, dass es ein Sport sein soll.


 Weil sich viele am Begriff Sport im Wort eSport stören mit dem Argument, es sei auf keinen Fall Sport. Ist es aber sehr wohl, wenn man eine sportwissenschaftliche Definition bemüht. Wichtig: "eSport ist Sport" - aber nicht "Gaming ist Sport". Genau so wie Formel 1 Sport ist, einfach so durch die Stadt rasen aber nicht. Kein Hobbygamer würden sagen, wenn er ne Runde spielt, dass er grad Sport treibt. Aber das, was die Pros machen, ist eben dann doch IMHO ein Sport.


----------



## MichaelG (29. November 2018)

Was ist mit Angel-Sport? Ich finde der Begriff E-Sport ist etabliert und sollte bleiben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. November 2018)

Also, was die Angebote an körperlicher Ertüchtigung für Kiddies angeht, daran mangelt es keinesfalls. Das Angebot ist definitiv da, durch Vereine, Schulsport, AGs usw. 

Wenn aber die Kiddies nunmal andere Interessen haben, ist das halt so. Dann man eben nur versuchen, sie zu motivieren. Wenn aber Schach als Sport definiert ist, gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund, warum man den Begriff "E-Sports" ausradieren sollte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was ist mit Angel-Sport? Ich finde der Begriff E-Sport ist etabliert und sollte bleiben.



Da müssen sich ja die Fische bewegen


----------



## riesenwiesel (29. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Weil sich viele am Begriff Sport im Wort eSport stören mit dem Argument, es sei auf keinen Fall Sport. Ist es aber sehr wohl, wenn man eine sportwissenschaftliche Definition bemüht. Wichtig: "eSport ist Sport" - aber nicht "Gaming ist Sport". Genau so wie Formel 1 Sport ist, einfach so durch die Stadt rasen aber nicht. Kein Hobbygamer würden sagen, wenn er ne Runde spielt, dass er grad Sport treibt. Aber das, was die Pros machen, ist eben dann doch IMHO ein Sport.


Es wird also erst zum Sport, wenn man es professionell/extrem genug betreibt?
Also "traditioneller" Sport ist für mich unabhängig davon auf welchem Level ich ihn bereite Sport. Das wäre schon mal der erste Unterschied.
Da kann ich auch sagen Essen ist kein Sport, aber wenn ich wettkampfartig in kürzester Zeit genug Scoville in mich reinschaufle betreibe ich Esssport. 
Lässt sich bestimmt auch gut eine Studie zu machen, wie das meinen Kreislauf in Schwung bringt.
So kann ich dann so ziemlich jede Aktivität zum Sport erklären, auch recht dämlich.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Es wird also erst zum Sport, wenn man es professionell/extrem genug betreibt?


 nein, aber im Profi-Bereich ist Gaming eben definitiv Sport, auch rein körperlich betrachtet. Dem widerspricht an sich niemand, der dazu schon mal genauere Berichte und Studien gesehen hat. Natürlich KANN auch Gaming außerhalb des Profibereichs Sport sein. Wenn Du dich hinsetzt und so intensiv spielst, dass du an Deine Grenzen gehst was Konzentration, Schnelligkeit der Aktionen, Geschicklichkeit usw. angeht und es in einem Wettkampf oder auch nur gegen die KI machst, dann wäre das auch Sport im weiteren Sinne, wie es bei vielen Sportarten ist.



> Also "traditioneller" Sport ist für mich unabhängig davon auf welchem Level ich ihn bereite Sport. Das wäre schon mal der erste Unterschied.


 Das, was du meinst, nennt man Breitensport. Es gibt nicht viele Sportarten, die erst auf Profinivau "wirklich" zum Sport werden - zB Rennsport, oder auch Schach  

Entscheident für Sport im professionellen Sinne ist vor allem der Wettkampf - der ist beim eSports gegeben. Und was körperliche Dinge angeht, ist es sicher nicht weniger sportlich als z.B. Sportschießen, Bogenschießen, Curling und schon gar nicht als Schach. Wenn du eSport nicht als "Sport" siehst, dann musst Du das bei einigen anderen Sportarten ebenfalls machen. 




> Da kann ich auch sagen Essen ist kein Sport, aber wenn ich wettkampfartig in kürzester Zeit genug Scoville in mich reinschaufle betreibe ich Esssport.


 Nein, allein schon weil dafür keine besondere Leistung nötig ist, da musst du nur nen großen Magen oder sich in Sachen Schärfe geübt haben... Beim Gamen musst du aber viele Faktoren beherrschen, um wettkampfartig mitzuhalten, die mit Konzentration, Reaktion und Geschicklichkeit zu tun haben. Beim Fressen wäre maximal Konzentration erfüllt, dann wäre auch Vorlesen ein Sport oder so...


----------



## suggysug (30. November 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da müssen sich ja die Fische bewegen



Ist das dann eigentlich eine kriegerischer Kampfhandlungen gegen die Fischwelt?? 
@Wikieintrag


----------



## riesenwiesel (30. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, allein schon weil dafür keine besondere Leistung nötig ist, da musst du nur nen großen Magen oder sich in Sachen Schärfe geübt haben...


Man kann es üben stimmt. Worin steckt denn die besondere Leistung beim E-Sport, die nicht abhängig von der Übung ist?


Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Gamen musst du aber viele Faktoren beherrschen, um wettkampfartig mitzuhalten, die mit Konzentration, Reaktion und Geschicklichkeit zu tun haben.


Stark abhängig vom Spiel. Hearthstone wird auch als E-Sport Titel gehandelt und erfordert in keinster Weise Reaktion und Geschicklichkeit. Dazu kommt dann noch der bei dem Spiel ganz extrem der "künstlich"  generierte Zufallsfaktor, den es in der Form beim Sport auch nicht gibt... nur bevor mir jetzt noch der Vergleich zum Schach kommt.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Beim Fressen wäre maximal Konzentration erfüllt, dann wäre auch Vorlesen ein Sport oder so...


Lesen... sehr gutes Beispiel, das wäre dann tatsächlich auch ein Sport. Ist eben die Frage wo man die Grenze zieht. Das erfordert ja auch ein hohes Maß an Konzentration und Übung.


----------



## suggysug (30. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Stark abhängig vom Spiel. Hearthstone wird auch als E-Sport Titel gehandelt und erfordert in keinster Weise Reaktion und Geschicklichkeit. Dazu kommt dann noch der bei dem Spiel ganz extrem der "künstlich"  generierte Zufallsfaktor, den es in der Form beim Sport auch nicht gibt... nur bevor mir jetzt noch der Vergleich zum Schach kommt.


Ich würde Hearthstone  nicht mit Schach vergleichen. Sondern mit Poker das sich  demnach laut IMSA neben den Denksportarten Schach, Dame und Bridge einreiht.


----------



## riesenwiesel (30. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich würde Hearthstone  nicht mit Schach vergleichen. Sondern mit Poker das sich  demnach laut IMSA neben den Denksportarten Schach, Dame und Bridge einreiht.


Guter Ansatz. Folglich ist E-Sport nicht pauschal Sport, sondern man müsste jedes Spiel, oder zumindest jedes Genre, separat betrachten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Man kann es üben stimmt. Worin steckt denn die besondere Leistung beim E-Sport, die nicht abhängig von der Übung ist?


 Lesen kannst du offenbar nicht? ^^  Schau Dir mal ein paar der Studien an, es IST je nach Niveau eine sportwissenschaftlich gesehen starke körperliche Leistung.



> Stark abhängig vom Spiel. Hearthstone wird auch als E-Sport Titel gehandelt und erfordert in keinster Weise Reaktion und Geschicklichkeit. Dazu kommt dann noch der bei dem Spiel ganz extrem der "künstlich"  generierte Zufallsfaktor, den es in der Form beim Sport auch nicht gibt... nur bevor mir jetzt noch der Vergleich zum Schach kommt.


 Bei DEM Titel stimme ich Dir fast zu - wenn es nicht auch Poker & co geben würde, was man auch als Sport bezeichnen kann, wie suggysug ja sagt. 

Außerdem hat niemand behauptet, dass jede Verwendung des Wortes eSport "korrekt" ist. nur weil Veranstalter irgendein Spiel für ein "eSport-Turnier" mit ins Programm nimmt, wird aus dem Spiel noch nicht automatisch ein Sport. Wenn man ein Breitensport-Festival veranstaltet und dort dann auch ein Wettessen veranstaltet, wird daraus nicht ein Sport, nur weil der Veranstalter das so nennt...  das ist ähnlich wie bei zB Musik: nur weil eine Disco eine Party "Techno-Heroes" nennt, heißt das nicht, dass ein dort gespieltes Mallorca-Ballermann-Lied mit BummsBummsBumms-Rythmus "Techno" ist... 


Aber gib Dir keine Mühe mehr, akzeptier einfach, dass man eSport rein von den Fakten her nun mal als Sport bezeichnen KANN bzw. anders gesagt: dass viele Games auf Wettkampfniveau Sport sind, so dass das Wort eSports absolut passend ist - da haben ich und andere nun echt genug Belege für gebracht. Es muss ja dann nicht jeder dann auch selber als "echten" Sport wahrnehmen, so wie viele ja auch meine Beispiele auch nicht als "richtigen" Sport bezeichnen, wie Curling, Schach, Bogenschießen usw.  - auch bei Kunst gibt es ja Dinge, zu denen einige sagen "naja, das ist für MICH keine Kunst..." - oder bei Musik...


----------



## suggysug (30. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Guter Ansatz. Folglich ist E-Sport nicht pauschal Sport, sondern man müsste jedes Spiel, oder zumindest jedes Genre, separat betrachten.



Ist aber überall so, bisschen Fussball kicken mit Freunden oder paar Körbe mit dem Basketball nach Feierabend werfen ist auch nicht Sport, sondern Spiel.


----------



## riesenwiesel (30. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lesen kannst du offenbar nicht? ^^  Schau Dir mal ein paar der Studien an, es IST je nach Niveau eine sportwissenschaftlich gesehen starke körperliche Leistung.


Da sind wir schon mal zwei, vielleicht ist die Abendschule im Doppelpack billiger. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen den Begriff E-Sport. 
Schön dass es sportwissenschaftliche Studien dazu gibt. Man verzeihe mir, dass ich jetzt keine Lust habe welche davon zu lesen, vielleicht täte mir die Übung ganz gut. Genauso gut gibt es Gutachten die Aussagen, dass E-Sport kein Sport ist.
Man kann sich folglich Stundenlang im Kreis drehen.

Nochmal, ich habe im Vergleich zu unserem werten Herrn Minister absolut kein Problem mit dem Begriff E-Sport. Aber für mich umfasst E-Sport eben auch Sachen wie Hearthstone, die für mich kein Sport sind. Ja, E-Sport kann Sport sein, aber nicht alles innerhalb des E-Sports ist Sport, weswegen für mich E-Sport nicht pauschal zum Sport "erklärt werden" sollte. So, jetzt bin ich selbst verwirrt. Liegt wohl am, vielen Sport im letzten Satz und meiner Leseschwäche.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2018)

riesenwiesel schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon mal zwei, vielleicht ist die Abendschule im Doppelpack billiger. Ich habe absolut nichts gegen den Begriff E-Sport.
> Schön dass es sportwissenschaftliche Studien dazu gibt. Man verzeihe mir, dass ich jetzt keine Lust habe welche davon zu lesen, vielleicht täte mir die Übung ganz gut.


 ich hab es mehrfach geschrieben, glaubst Du ich lüge? ^^ 



> Genauso gut gibt es Gutachten die Aussagen, dass E-Sport kein Sport ist.


 Solche Studien sind deutlich fraglicher, denn vlt. haben die die Kriterien so gewählt, dass eSport beim besten Willen kein Sport sein kann - und andere Sportarten dann ebenfalls keine Sport mehr wären. zB nicht mal den Puls beim Spielen gemessen. Oder sie haben die "falschen" Games oder die "falschen" Spieler untersucht. Vlt haben die auch nicht wirklich geschaut, ob eSport Sport ist, sondern ob GAMING Sport ist. CS:GO zB kann auf hohem Niveau Sport sein, bei einem Hobbygamer aber keiner.

Die Studien, die sportliche Aktivitäten im Sinne der Definition messen, gibt es aber, und da wurden allgemeine Kriterien verwendet, das waren keine Studien, die unbedingt beweisen wollten, dass es KEIN Sport ist. Ich meine es gab sogar an der SpoHo Köln eine Studie, wo man überrascht war, dass es eben doch klare körperliche Anzeigen für Sport gibt.




> Aber für mich umfasst E-Sport eben auch Sachen wie Hearthstone, die für mich kein Sport sind. Ja, E-Sport kann Sport sein, aber nicht alles innerhalb des E-Sports ist Sport, weswegen für mich E-Sport nicht pauschal zum Sport "erklärt werden" sollte


 Pauschal natürlich nicht, denn man kann es ja nicht Veranstaltern überlassen, festzulegen, was nun ein "sportliches" eSport-Game ist und was nicht. Aber ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden, als ob du sagst, dass Gaming auf keinen Fall und nie Sport sein kann. Wenn das gar nicht der Fall ist, was diskutieren wir dann eigentlich? ^^ 

Für mich war sowieso klar, dass eSport nur als Stellvertreter für DIE Games steht, die an harten Kriterien messbar eben auf einem gewissen Niveau Sport sind. Das heißt ja nicht, dass ich sage, dass alle als "eSport" bezeichneten Games auch immer Sport sind.


----------



## riesenwiesel (30. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab es mehrfach geschrieben, glaubst Du ich lüge? ^^


Klar, alles Fake-News heutzutage, weiß man doch.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Solche Studien sind deutlich fraglicher


Da kann ich nicht mehr mitreden, so genau sind mir die Inhalte und Methoden nicht mehr bekannt. Ist auch schon einige Monate her, dass ich es gelesen habe. Fakt ist aber, dass es wohl immer noch kontrovers diskutiert wird, entweder weil es eben nicht so eindeutig ist, oder weil man wie üblich noch die letzten Konservativen (wie den Herrn Minister) überzeugen muss, auch wenn die Ablehnung da vielleicht auch nur Strategie ist. 

Einige Sportorganisationen ziehen schon mit, was ich gut finde. Viele ziehen noch nicht mit, darunter Olympia, worüber ich ehrlich gesagt aber nicht mal traurig bin. Da wäre mir sowieso ein eigenständiges Event lieber, bei dem sich die Publisher mal zusammenraufen lieber, egal, tut nichts zur Sache.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn das gar nicht der Fall ist, was diskutieren wir dann eigentlich? ^^


Ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, wahrscheinlich liegt es ein deiner Leseschwäche, oder alternativ an meiner Schreibschwäche ^^ Scheinbar sind nur unsere Begriffsauslegungen etwas unterschiedlich, aber das E-Sport Sachen beinhaltet, die man wirklich als Sport bezeichnen kann, da sind wir uns einig.


----------



## fred1972 (30. November 2018)

Tja, die Leute im Sportschützenverband machen auch kein Sport in der Turnhalle und heißen aber auch so


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ist aber überall so, bisschen Fussball kicken mit Freunden oder paar Körbe mit dem Basketball nach Feierabend werfen ist auch nicht Sport, sondern Spiel.



Naja, ich würde es als Freizeitsport in Abgrenzung zum Leistungssport betrachten. Wenn der Arzt einem sagt: "Treiben Sie mehr Sport", ist damit auch nicht gemeint, dass man an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen soll, sondern sich körperlich betätigt. Die Sprache ist in diesem Punkt eher unpräzise.

Wikipedia definiert Sport folgendermaßen  





> Unter dem Begriff Sport werden verschiedene Bewegungs-, Spiel- und Wettkampfformen zusammengefasst, die meist im Zusammenhang mit körperlichen Aktivitäten des Menschen stehen, ohne in erster Linie der Warenproduktion, kriegerischen Kampfhandlungen, dem Transport von Waren bzw. Gepäck oder der alleinigen Ortsveränderung zu dienen.



Der Begriff fasst also verschiedenste Dinge zusammen die meist, aber eben nicht immer, körperliche Aktivität erfodern. Wenn man von Denksport, Schießsport, Motorsport sprechen kann, dann braucht man auch den Begriff E-Sport nicht verbieten...


----------



## suggysug (30. November 2018)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde es als Freizeitsport in Abgrenzung zum Leistungssport betrachten. Wenn der Arzt einem sagt: "Treiben Sie mehr Sport", ist damit auch nicht gemeint, dass man an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen soll, sondern sich körperlich betätigt. Die Sprache ist in diesem Punkt eher unpräzise.
> 
> Wikipedia definiert Sport folgendermaßen
> 
> Der Begriff fasst also verschiedenste Dinge zusammen die meist, aber eben nicht immer, körperliche Aktivität erfodern. Wenn man von Denksport, Schießsport, Motorsport sprechen kann, dann braucht man auch den Begriff E-Sport nicht verbieten...



Ehm danke, du bist jetzt der 2te der mir diesen Eintrag zitiert den ich viele Posts davor selber gepostet habe ^^.

Was aber die Sache mit dem Arzt angeht:
Zb er sagt das gewisse Schmerzen mit dem Gewicht zutun haben dann meint er sehr wohl das man sportlich deutlich mehr tun soll als man gewöhnt ist.
Und grad Sport fordert eben das man bis an seine körperlichen Grenzen geht - quasi sein bestes gibt. Alles andere ist dann Spielerei.

Ein anderes Beispiel, ich sehe ja an mir selbst wenn ich alleine Basketball spiele werfe ich nur und mach kaum Aktionen - ist ein bisschen anstrengend aber nichts was ich die nächsten Tage spüre, Spiel ich zb gegen einen anderen strenge ich mich an weil ich eben gewinnen will und dementsprechend bin ich auch platt danach und der Muskelkater faucht die nächsten Tage.
(Das bedeutet nicht das man alleine nicht an die Grenze gehen kann, manche könnens- ich nicht.)
Wenn man nicht richtig erschöpft danach ist (ob mental oder körperlich) war es kein Sport.

(Kann man auch auf Angeln projizieren den wer mal das richtige Sportangeln auf hoher See gesehen hat der weiß wie anstrengend das sein kann.

Oder weg vom körperlichen aufs mentale mit Schach wo einen ziemlich der Kopf rauchen kann bzw es einen komplett auslaugt.
Und auch im Esport ist das durchaus der Fall.)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ehm danke, du bist jetzt der 2te der mir diesen Eintrag zitiert den ich viele Posts davor selber gepostet habe ^^.



Ich bin wie Trump: ich lese immer nur eine Seite, dann ist meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne erschöpft


----------

